# Autoworld guide pins sure are brittle!



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have noticed that the guide pins on my newer Autoworld X-traction and 4-gear cars are quite brittle and break easily.not a major problem since I have some original gray AFX guide pins that are much more durable and rarely break.In the case of my 4-gears I use G-Plus aluminium guide pins that fit with a little force.I wonder if the gears will have the same problem? The breakage occurs when thec bodies hit the guard rails or when the cars collide on the squeeze track not due to falls on the concrete floor!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I noticed a material change between T jets and 4 gear gears.. There is a much harder plastic. While they might mesh better, it sure don't take much to knock a tooth off, especially the 3rd gear!!! I don't know if the Aurora specialty chassis gears are made the same or not, but AW gear #3 is a weak spot in the drive train. This being my 1 and only 4 gear...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*High tensile play-dough*

Yes agreed! Very whimpy. 

Once they are severly bent they're pretty much done. Where it doesnt matter I've been content to flip it over and modify the blade to the correct length.

Be advised that on lowered chassis you might have to clean up the transition where either side of the blade joins the pivot button. Sometimes there's just a bit much radius that can snaggle the angle of the dangle depending on the set up. 

I just snife the blade to depth; then drag a file around the bottom of the button to plane it off. Naturally that can weaken the blade....but they is what they am, and it works better dan nuttin'. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Its that shiny black plastic. Same stuff that made the TOMY Super G Plus chassis break so readily!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Jim Norton said:


> Its that shiny black plastic. Same stuff that made the TOMY Super G Plus chassis break so readily!
> 
> Jim Norton
> Huntsville, AL


let's face it...4 the most part AW is CRAP.... affordable...but still CRAP...
being 1 of the few remaining mfg's of cars out there is their only survival.. Tomy, LL, & maybe some Tyco, & AW... dat' b about it folks...
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have noticed that they(Autoworld) were able to modify the 4 gear chassis to produce speeds that the original could not attain right out of the box.If you replace the guide pin and put in Aurora gray gears then all will be well!


----------

